# The Body Shop



## Dominikanmorena (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey. Well I know that The Body Shop has been around for years but it wasn't till a few weeks ago that I actually went in the store. The SA was really friendly and told me about the products that would best suit my skin type. A friend told me about their Tea Tree line and how great it was for severe acne prone skin (which is what made me go in there in the first place). I use to suffer from acne but now only get a occasional zit when my monthly comes around. But I'm scared it will come back so I like to know what's good out there. So I have a few scars from the past and I'm a picker so I always get a scar. She recommended the Tea Tree Oil. It is a high concentrate oil that helps remove blemishes and scars. The stuff smells hella strong... But its pretty good! I don't use it often but my scars have lightened noticeably. I also bought their Seaweed Deep Cleansing Facial Wash, which is for combination skin. I love it! Makes my face feel squeaky clean. Ohh I forgot to mention their stuff is all natural so no harsh chemicals =)
I got a card from there that saves you 20% off each purchase. What can be better? Well if it was free hahaa. Anyways check the store out...I highly recommend it!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

The Body Shop has been my favorite store for so many years! 
I love everything they make! I'm glad you like it too x) I have a membership card which gives a lot of benefits


----------



## SpaJeweler (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dominikanmorena* 

 
_Hey. Well I know that The Body Shop has been around for years but it wasn't till a few weeks ago that I actually went in the store. The SA was really friendly and told me about the products that would best suit my skin type. A friend told me about their Tea Tree line and how great it was for severe acne prone skin (which is what made me go in there in the first place). I use to suffer from acne but now only get a occasional zit when my monthly comes around. But I'm scared it will come back so I like to know what's good out there. So I have a few scars from the past and I'm a picker so I always get a scar. She recommended the Tea Tree Oil. It is a high concentrate oil that helps remove blemishes and scars. The stuff smells hella strong... But its pretty good! I don't use it often but my scars have lightened noticeably. I also bought their Seaweed Deep Cleansing Facial Wash, which is for combination skin. I love it! Makes my face feel squeaky clean. Ohh I forgot to mention their stuff is all natural so no harsh chemicals =)
I got a card from there that saves you 20% off each purchase. What can be better? Well if it was free hahaa. Anyways check the store out...I highly recommend it!_

 

Ahhh, Tea Tree Oil is one of the best natural treatments for pimples -- knocs them right out.   I broke out in adult acne in my 30s (never had pimple in my teens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Tea Tree Oil was one of the only things that helped (didn't want to take tetracycline).  Of course the whole episode ended for good when I started doing homeopathic treatments. When I started doing the homeopathic, I couldn't use the Tea Tree Oil.

Glad you've discovered Tea Tree Oil.  It's also good if you have a sore throat.  Just swab the outside of your throat with it.

Blessings, 

Spa Jeweler


----------



## JULIA (Aug 15, 2009)

I really, really love this store. It's pretty much my first stop whenever I'm at the mall. Though they have been a part of a fair bit of controversy over the years, I do love the standards they uphold when it comes to corporate responsibility 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried the Tea Tree Oil line a couple of years ago and didn't see any changes at all (but I don't have acne...), however when I inquired about it a couple of weeks ago, a girl working there had said they changed their formula completely. I probably won't try it again since it's probably not what I should be using...But their Tea Tree Oil moisturizers are absolutely amazing! They even out my skin-tone and lighten scars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awe, man, now I want to go there and do some shopping.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2009)

i used to buy stuff from the body shop all the time. now i just buy some of the chritsmassy things they do.  i love the body butters! i have really dry skin especially in the winter. these stop my legs going scaley!!


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpaJeweler* 

 
_Ahhh, Tea Tree Oil is one of the best natural treatments for pimples -- knocs them right out.   I broke out in adult acne in my 30s (never had pimple in my teens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Tea Tree Oil was one of the only things that helped (didn't want to take tetracycline).  Of course the whole episode ended for good when I started doing homeopathic treatments. When I started doing the homeopathic, I couldn't use the Tea Tree Oil.

Glad you've discovered Tea Tree Oil.  It's also good if you have a sore throat.  Just swab the outside of your throat with it.

Blessings, 

Spa Jeweler_

 
Thanx for the tip... I'll be sure to remember that if I get sick =)


----------



## ELI Products (Oct 22, 2013)

Dominikanmorena said:


> Hey. Well I know that The Body Shop has been around for years but it wasn't till a few weeks ago that I actually went in the store. The SA was really friendly and told me about the products that would best suit my skin type. A friend told me about their Tea Tree line and how great it was for severe acne prone skin (which is what made me go in there in the first place). I use to suffer from acne but now only get a occasional zit when my monthly comes around. But I'm scared it will come back so I like to know what's good out there. So I have a few scars from the past and I'm a picker so I always get a scar. She recommended the Tea Tree Oil. It is a high concentrate oil that helps remove blemishes and scars. The stuff smells hella strong... But its pretty good! I don't use it often but my scars have lightened noticeably. I also bought their Seaweed Deep Cleansing Facial Wash, which is for combination skin. I love it! Makes my face feel squeaky clean. Ohh I forgot to mention their stuff is all natural so no harsh chemicals =)  I got a card from there that saves you 20% off each purchase. What can be better? Well if it was free hahaa. Anyways check the store out...I highly recommend it!


----------



## ajshut2 (Nov 21, 2013)

I used the Body Shop , in general, is very mild cosmetic. I like it's VE eye cream


----------

